# ISO Furr's Broccoli and Cauliflower Salad Recipe



## TexasTamale (Jun 3, 2005)

Anyone happen to know the Furr's Cafeteria's Broccoli and Cauliflower Salad Recipe ?​ 


It is offered cold....
I know it has Broccoli, Cauliflower, Bell Pepper, Green Olives,
cheddar cheese chunks, and I am not sure what else....
Also, the Dressing is a Creamy White, but not too heavy....

It is really delish, and I would love to find the Recipe....


----------



## jkath (Jun 4, 2005)

I found this on the web and it did say it was based on the Furr's recipe:

BROCCOLI/CAULIFLOWER SALAD 

2 medium cauliflowers, broken into flowerets 

1 bunch of broccoli, broken into flowerets 

3 or more green onions and tops, sliced thin 

2 carrots, sliced thin 

1 green bell pepper, diced 

1 or 2 sticks celery, sliced thin 

Diced Cheddar cheese, olives, tomatoes and radishes (all optional) 

Mix all ingredients except the cheese, tomatoes and olives, add the dressing and mix well. Refrigerate for 12 to 24 hours. Add cheese, olives and tomatoes the day you serve.


----------



## luvs (Jun 4, 2005)

i just had that at a party last weekend. it was yummy. it had brocolli, cauliflower, cheddar cheese, swiss cheese, colby-jack cheese, and a very light creamy mayo-based dressing.


----------



## TexasTamale (Jun 5, 2005)

Thank You Jkath and Luvs 

I do not know what the "dressing" ingredients are either...

I've looked for this salad under "furr's recipes", but did not find it....
I also looked for just "cold" broccoli and cauliflower salad recipes, and did not find it....

I am going to use this one you found, and just use a mayo for the dressing......Thank you, it looks delish! 
(and thank you luvs, extra cheese is always a good idea! )


----------



## jkath (Jun 5, 2005)

I also found a nutritional information page for furrs, and it listed the broccoli/cauliflower salad "made with fat free miracle whip"

A lot of those salads generally use a blending of miracle whip, sugar and lemon juice, sometimes adding sour cream as well.

Hope this helps!


----------

